# 26" mtb wheels



## iateyoubutler (24 Jun 2017)

I have a pair of bog standard disk mtb wheels (black) which are a bit too good to bin, their only fault is that the bearing cones are getting a bit rough..........................and I ended up buying a new pair of wheels that I couldn`t afford!!

Basically I couldn`t be bothered to wait a week for the LBS to order in the parts, so bit the bullet and bought new. Once they have this done they will be fine, they run true etc. Taken from my Cube (one wheel is Cube, the other was replaced a couple of years ago, but looks exactly the same and they make a good pair).

Yours for the cost of the postage if you want them, I can send them in the boxes that my new Mavics came in. They will be bare, I`m re-using the cassette and tubes/tyres. I can throw in the QR skewers if you want them as my wheels came with new ones.

Collection also welcome if you like and are in Devon


----------



## iateyoubutler (24 Jun 2017)

Off to the tip if no takers


----------



## broady (24 Jun 2017)

Give it a couple of days as not everyone comes on that often


----------



## Globalti (25 Jun 2017)

What a shame; I've got a pair with Fatboy slicks, cassette and skewers that are going on Ebay soon, you could have had them for small money.


----------



## iateyoubutler (14 Jul 2017)

Gone T` tip..........


----------

